# FM Transmission



## beaton (Sep 17, 2006)

Just ordered the belkin FM Transmittor, will modify it with a large antenna and use it for my haunt. Need alittle help though, no clue what really to have the transmission say, it anyone has used this process before could you send me a link or maybe just a snip of what your transmission says to give me an idea. Want to use the transmission to get people in the mood as they get closer and to let kind of let mom and dad know what is going on while they wait in the car for thier little trick or treaters. Will still have sound in my haunted room and of course the original magic mirror in the enchanted room. Any and all help will be appreciated. Thanks in advance.


----------



## HalloweenRick (Nov 25, 2005)

Talk to Jeff at FE on this one as he actually sells FM Transmitters and would have a better idea than I. (Check out my proper English!)


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

Where are you getting the antenna from to modify it with? Making it yourself?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Most of the smaller kits coem with a whip antenna.
Are you planning on attaching one to your antenna tower?
There are 2 people in this thread that can help you out with what theirs sounded like.

http://www.hauntforum.com/showthread.php?p=71580#post71580


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

How far do you plan on broadcasting? If it's not very far then I wouldn't worry about buying or making a larger antenna as it may not matter much especially if you're buying a low-wattage transmitter.


----------



## beaton (Sep 17, 2006)

this is the site I am using to add the antenna to the belkin tranmitter got it for 29.92 plus free shipping from amazon.com Will run it out my second story window and staple to the roof. Found the link on a homeless haunter post.

http://www.christmasdisplays.net/fmtransmitter.php


----------

